# Provo River 4/24



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Took my spinning gear and fly rod (was hoping for a BWO hatch...didn't see it...fly rod saw no action). My brother and I fished gold #2 mepps and lucky craft ghost minnows. The Mepps outfished the Luckycraft 5 to 1 all day long! I think with the very high water the spinner was getting a little deeper and was a little more visible. We caught more than 20 brown trout, didn't really keep track. The water is high and very fast...be careful when you are wading.










Oh yeah...I found a Lucky Craft Ghost minnow 65 on the bank. It wasn't rusted or anything, looked fresh...if you can tell me the general area where it was found I would love to get it back to you...or maybe you should just use a Gold Mepps!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like a great day. I still haven't dared invest in a Lucky Craft yet for that exact reason. I know I've lost hundreds of dollars of lures in that river over the years but it's always nice to stumble across something like that.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

I only kind of fishing I like is to cast bait into a lake. I hate ice fishing because your confined to this little hole and it is a pain in the butt!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

We'll get some fish on that lucky on Southern Utah here in a bit!!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome report thanks for the info, nice looking Brown btw.. like you said always use caution this time of year if you venture into the water.. doesn't take much to knock you on your butt or snap an ankle (seen that happen nasty)


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Emerald2008 said:


> I only kind of fishing I like is to cast bait into a lake. I hate ice fishing because your confined to this little hole and it is a pain in the butt!!


WTH, where did Rain Man come from? You also hate wearing your helmet because it makes it harder to lick the windows on the short bus!!


----------



## drJake (Oct 11, 2008)

Lakecitypirate said:


> WTH, where did Rain Man come from? You also hate wearing your helmet because it makes it harder to lick the windows on the short bus!!


Call me a lurker or what you will, but that's why I don't like making posts.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

Funny stuff right there!!!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice report, sounds like you were in some great action.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> Emerald2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I only kind of fishing I like is to cast bait into a lake. I hate ice fishing because your confined to this little hole and it is a pain in the butt!!
> ...


Thanks LCP I just spit drink all over my computer screen :mrgreen:


----------

